# Horse Stories and Poems



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thats great!!! the last paragraph reminds me of me and my first horse!!!!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I wrote this in about 2 minutes yesterday. It's going from a young girl, to her growing up and understanding.

Horse,

How could you do this to me,
I thought you loved me,
remember, remember our promise,
You promised to be with me forever,
I gave up a golden opportunity for you,
and now look at you, you lied down and never got up,
After that I hate you,
I never visited your resting place, 
And I hoped you'd NEVER come back,
......... but know i'm older 
I hope you can forgive me,
i understand why you had to leave,
If you had a choice you would of stayed with me,
I know that now,
i'll always visit you forever,
you'll always be my Horse.


----------

